# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Βεντάλιες-παγωνάτα

## doubler

παιδια μηπως ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω το ακολουθο περιστερι?????Αυτο που ψαχνω δεν ειναι απλα η ουρα η φουντωτη γιατι τετοια εχω αλλα + τα φτερα στα ποδια [καλτουνια] + τα φτερα στο κεφαλι [κουκουλι]

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θαναση δες εδώ αν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει αυτή η σελίδα. ************************

----------


## vagelis76

*Παιδιά θα παρακαλούσα να δίνονται τα λινκ που αφορούν εκτροφείς και αγοραπωλησίες μέσω προσωπικού μηνύματος ή μήνυμα στο τοίχο του προφίλ.Βοηθήστε μας ώστε να αποφεύγονται παρεξηγήσεις με τη προώθηση τέτοιων λινκ.
Ευχαριστώ,Βαγγέλης*

----------


## doubler

νικο στειλτο μου τοτε αν μπορεις!

----------


## Bigalice

καλημερα εχω τετοια περιστερια εχω 40 παγωνατα κ ειναι υπεροχα

----------


## manos1991

πολυ ομορφα πουλια!!ξερει καποιος αν ειναι σπανια??και τι φροντιδα θελουν??

----------


## doubler

Μακη τα συγκεκριμενσ που εβαλα ειναι λιγο σπανια ομως τα απλα χωρις φτερα στα ποδια ή στο κεφαλι δεν ειναι καθολου σπανια . Η φροντιδα τους δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο καθαρισμα καθημερινα φαγητο οχι κατι ιδιαιτερο !!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> καλημερα εχω τετοια περιστερια εχω 40 παγωνατα κ ειναι υπεροχα


Βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία να τα θαυμάσουμε.

----------


## Bigalice

ena apo ta pagwnata mou

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ena apo ta pagwnata mou


Δεν ανέβηκα η φωτογραφία προσπάθησε πάλι.

----------


## Bill

καλησπερα, τελικα βρηκες indian fantail?

----------


## Paul

> ena apo ta pagwnata mou


Αυτο το περιστερι ειναι ενα απλο παγωνατο και οχι αυτο της φωτογραφιας με πουπουλα στα ποδια και τσουλουφι στο κεφαλι. Παντως, ειναι πανεμορφο περιστερι!!!!

----------

